# recessive cream?



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder if it's possible to get true cream (not aa c(e)c(e) like stone-bone) looking like A creams by recessive yellow ee?
I have a argente cream buck with white belly c(ch) c(ch) and a ee female. Are there experiences with this combo?


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> I wonder if it's possible to get true cream (not aa c(e)c(e) like stone-bone) looking like A creams by recessive yellow ee?
> I have a argente cream buck with white belly c(ch) c(ch) and a ee female. Are there experiences with this combo?


Hi Liselott,

yes it is possible. It takes some time to combine the two recessive traits and to get an A/* cch/cch e/e, but it works. They are pale cream mice with a dirty look.
It is a question of personal taste, but I prefer other combinations.

Anyway, good luck!

Best wishes, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with Roland that they look "dirty." I don't think you could show them as cream (or as anything, really).


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, so you have done it, very interesting! Does any of you have pics to show?
Isn't it possible to make the color more bright and clear with line breeding, or is it like sable?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven't done it personally--nowadays I stay away from recessive yellow but it is _very_ common in the US pet population and C-diluted RYs pop up all the time.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> -nowadays I stay away from recessive yellow


Why?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think they're ugly.

They're just very poor examples of what red could (and should) be, without the history, ~120 years of selective breeding, and deep, richness of color that Ay/* reds have. Some do come close, but never all the way.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

would it be the same as or similar to the chinchillated fawn that I produced?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They do sometimes look somewhat like that, Sarah. More usually they have a brownish tinge or are so washed out they're almost white.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> They do sometimes look somewhat like that, Sarah. More usually they have a brownish tinge or are so washed out they're almost white.


Interesting stuff.The mouse pictured showed much potential but ultimately although it has grown into a big strapping mouse it has the poor ears and eyes of a fawn on a large typy body.All wrong really.


----------

